# Pearling HC



## liquidforce (Aug 2, 2007)

sorry but what does HC stand for?


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

liquidforce said:


> sorry but what does HC stand for?


i asked exactly the same thing when i first started on here, its an abreviation of hemanithius callithrodes (check spelling) its a very popular carpeting plant, i have it in my tank as do many of the nano-ers


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Pretty close! _Hemianthus callitrichoides_. You can see why it's easier to just say HC :hihi:


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

They should have a different abbreviation because you can't search it on TPT and it really frustrates you when you can't find information from just the abbreviation .

Any pics of the whole tank cashman?


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 5, 2007)

What other stuff do you dose? Just Excel and CO2 only? If so, what's your dosing routine? (i.e. how much, how often?) I haven't gotten my HC to pearl like that yet, and I'm wondering what I do differently.


----------



## cashman (Jul 18, 2007)

I use the following for the CO2 in a 1/2 L Gatorade bottle (more rigid than soft drink bottles)

1. Add 1/2 cup sugar
2. Add 1/2 teaspoon baking soda
3. Fill half way with hot water.
4. Swirl until the mixture is mostly disolved
5. Fill to 3/4 full with cool water to bring the mixture to room temp
6. Add 1/8 teaspoon Fleishmann's Active Dry yeast.
7. Swirl mixture

I have 1/4 in tubing running from the lid thru a check valve into a airstone that's in my AC 150 filter. It's under a bag of Purigen that is under the filter sponge. 

I add .25ml of excel daily via a medicine dropper (about 5 drops)

The substrate has 5 Flourish root tabs spaced evenly. 
That's it. I haven't put anything else in. BTW the substrate is the Oil-Dri product in the automotive section, so it's not the expensive eco-complete or aquasoil.


----------



## cashman (Jul 18, 2007)

I've also got a 27w PC desk lamp as lighting, so I'm sure that helps.


----------



## cashman (Jul 18, 2007)

Whole Tank:










High Dollar Co2 Chamber:


----------



## speechless33759 (Sep 11, 2004)

Cashman, you should do a write up about how well the Oil dri does. I've been keeping up with your tanks and am very interested in how the Oil dri does. I'm a penny pincher and if oil dri can work, hey I'd go for it!


----------



## ingg (Jan 18, 2007)

Mine pearls the same way, 2x13 watt fixture over a 2.5g and DIY co2, similar setup, except I use jello to suspend the sugar.


----------



## Will.I.Am (Aug 2, 2007)

WOW. that is one big bubble..I might try this, Looks good!


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks for the info


----------



## kunerd (Jul 19, 2005)

sandiegoryu said:


> They should have a different abbreviation because you can't search it on TPT and it really frustrates you when you can't find information from just the abbreviation .


Most all the abv used here can be found in sticky here

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/g...-glossary-terms-faqs-useful-links-search.html


----------



## cashman (Jul 18, 2007)

So far so good on the oil-dri. The plants are fine and I have two tetra's and an Oto in there. The are happy and healthy. I had a tank several years ago that had flourite. The stuff was a mess when I first filled up the tank, even after heavey rinsing, and a mess everytime it was disturbed, via fish movement, or plant relocation. Not to mention it was $$$$. I'm planning on a bigger tank soon, so this was my experiment. I'll do a seperate thread on the concept soon.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

What do they use it for in the auto stores?


----------



## mrbman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

soaking up engine oil...


----------



## cashman (Jul 18, 2007)

it's the company that makes the "Turfmaster" material that everyone tries to buy at Lesco(sp?) dealers. 3.50 for a 50lb bag makes cheap substrate. It's mostly dark brown with a few light brown and rust colored pieces in it.


----------



## cashman (Jul 18, 2007)

and it's easier to find than the turfmaster stuff.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

I can actually get SMS here, just wondering what something like that would be used for in an autoparts store. When I looked it up, it looked like the company makes a couple types of this stuff, then packages it differently for different applications. It is also used as kitty litter.


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

heres Hemianthus callitrichoides phonetically 

Hemmy-an-thus cally-trick-oydees


----------

